# Aion - Worg Ei als Quest-Belohnung?



## Arthax (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr,

ich spiele auf der Seite von Eylos und habe gehört, dass man einen Miol als Worg bekommt, wenn man diesen Quest 10 Mal gemacht hat.
So ähnlich wie man Rotan bekommen kann, wenn man Kromedes-Prozess macht.

Wisst ihr vielleicht wo ich das Ei bekomme was einen Worg beinhalten soll?
Ich habe leider nichts dazu im Internet gefunden und bin ein Free-User bei Aion.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen?


----------

